# Talgarth (Mid Wales Hospital)... March '14



## perjury saint (Mar 27, 2014)

Sunday morning and I'm wondering where to go to sate my 'want' for decay... Hmmm... Talgarth comes to mind.
Its been a good 12 months since my last visit and its time to say hello again, so I jump in the motor and head off towards the Beacons. Very glad I did, this place has the BEST peely paint I've seen! And is worth a visit just for that alone...
... TALLY HO...











 

















 



















As always.... Thanks for looking! ​


----------



## chazman (Mar 27, 2014)

i like your pics,place looks mean n moody


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 27, 2014)

Great place..I love your photos.i know the processing is not everyone's cup of tea but I love it.thanks for sharing.


----------



## Waspy (Mar 27, 2014)

Pictures are...... Awesome... Makes me all the more to go there and god dam I will soon and hope to catch the same look"? Thanx


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for posting and great photos


----------



## cheesecrisps (Mar 27, 2014)

What a place the first picture with the sky is a stunner well done you.


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice one!! Love your processing!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 27, 2014)

i bloody love this ole girl!! ace pics ball bag!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome, awesome stuff. This is the textbook answer to anyone who doesn't understand how much aesthetic quality there is in dereliction!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Mar 28, 2014)

Be honest, you strategically placed those chairs to look ominous didn't you?! Brilliant pic of the front of the building, very foreboding : )


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 28, 2014)

Whiteknight841 said:


> Be honest, you strategically placed those chairs to look ominous didn't you?! Brilliant pic of the front of the building, very foreboding : )



*Guilty as charged!!  But only 2 of em...*


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 28, 2014)

Brill collection,thanks for sharing.


----------



## anniefligs (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow!! Fantastic pictures! Couldn't get in there last time we went up, very angry locals! Will definitely have to try again!!


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow Shag!!, that's pretty special indeedy!! Will have to get down to this mother soon


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 29, 2014)

Peeling hell you're getting seriously good at that processing. Been looking forward to these since your teaser on fb and they didn't disappoint.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Apr 8, 2014)

Brilliant Report. Wall Textures Are Fantastic. Nice Work Dude.


----------



## Old No.13 (Apr 8, 2014)

Spectacular just doesn't do these justice!!!


----------



## kirsty24 (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice pics. Got kicked off site by an angry grey haired man when I went up couple weeks ago! So really nice to see these.


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 25, 2014)

Awesome spooky pics!


----------



## Merthyrdarren (May 28, 2014)

I also have struggled to get in here, damn angry locals


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm always amazed that this place still exists and has so much beauty remaining! Once of those places that still looks stunning even when decaying beyond all recognition.


----------

